# New Holland BR 750



## mjsneed99 (May 19, 2011)

I have a BR 750 and I have been struggling with the dealership on the belt tension. I just put new belts on it after 10,000 bales. I have the bale density pressue knob cranked all the way down. When I have loosened the pressue off I have not noticed any diffrence. The dealership that I have delt with has not been much help and their answer is to shorten the belt. I just bought new factory New Holland belts and should not have to shorten them. I have heard of people cranking down the density pressue so much that it kills the engine. If anyone has any info I would appreciate it. I am running the baler on a New Holland 7635.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

does your pressure gauge show you have cranked it down,if not i would say you have got air in the system some where or or you oil is bypassing the tension cylinder.


----------



## mjsneed99 (May 19, 2011)

It shows that I am in the right range for pressure. I have had the system flushed and checked. That made no diffrence.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Are you concerned with slack in the belts when the bale chamber is empty? Does you pressure gauge go to zero when the tailgate is closed with no hay in the bale chamber. If you are showing pressure open and close the tailgate to see if it will go to zero. If it does not go to zero the tension system is overcharged with oil and you will have very loose belts. If that is the case loosen a fitting that is attached to the hose going to the gauge to bleed some oil out until the guage goes to zero. If your problem is loose bales how much pressre does the gauge show when the knob is turned all the way in. I do not remember if the 750 is the same as the 780 but on the 780 the maximum pressure is 2000 psi. Check you operators manual for the correct pressure. After you adjust the knob open the tailgate and you will see what the pressure is set at. Depending on the size of the windrow you may not see this pressure while baling. You can always take one belt out and measure it. It should be 35' 1/2" long or 420.5". After baling 10000 bales with the baler there is no point in going over proper driving while baling. On the 780's there was another bolt hole in the tailgate for the top rear roll that you could raise the roll slightly. If none of this addresses your problem perhaps you could claify what the problem is.


----------



## mjsneed99 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Mike10 I will check the pressure guage when the chamber is empty. I cut hay today and it should be ready to bale wednesday.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Be sure you cycle the tailgate one time before bleeding oil out. It is normal for the system to show pressure after the baler has set awhile but it should go to zero after the tailgate is cycled.


----------



## mjsneed99 (May 19, 2011)

Mike10 I got a chance to bale today. The guage showed pressure when I started. I was only able to bale one bale before a bearing went out on on of the metal rollers. So the baler has to go to the dealer to get fixed. It was one the top metal roller. So much for a good start to the year. Its rained here since the first of may and we are already about two weeks behind because of the 8 inches of rain. O well thats life. Thanks for the info.


----------

